# Sweatz Sportz



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello Gang.

Ok, firstly im not trying to advertise this company  Just want your honest oppinion on it.

Personally im not 100% taken by there claims.

They make "Glorified Binbags" basically, make you sweat more during cardio, and hence burning more calories.










We all know that fighters use these to drop weight for a fight, but can they actually be used to burn extra calories during a workout?

This is their claim / science:



> Training in a Sweatz Vest doesn't simply make you lose body fluids, it starts a chain of events in your body that lead to dynamic weight loss. Here's the science&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, we all know you`ll lose weight because of water loss, but they do quote a lot on there site that you will need to drink a lot of water when using these vests.

My only concerns are the body tempratures they quote - 104 degrees F!

What are your thoughts? Worth a shot? Waste of a tenner?

Id rather burn 800 calories in my morning cardio than 400!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

worth a try for a week.... ive spent £10 on worse ideas lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Why not just modify one of those green plastic garden bags, they are hard wearing and should do the job, after all its only plastic and no technology into it like sweat holes or inside lining there just plastic.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've skipped wearing bin bags etc to make a weight class often enough, I doubt it burns any additional fats.

I did once buy a neoprene top and shorts making similar claims, sweated buckets every workout stunk like a tom cat and didn't get any leaner... and people stopped training near me in the gym 

As Lee said I've waisted £10 on worse but I can't see them working

£10 on clem or eph would have a bigger impact in my opinion.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i don't buy into this for a second. they make you sweat more so weight loss is accellerated for sure, but increasing lipolysis i'm not sold. by increasing body temperature above normal whilst doing cardiovascular exercise is not the safest way to shed any kind of bodyweight.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been wrapped in sellophane a few times, I really started to sweat when the ball gag and barbed wire appeared.................


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Extreme said:


> I've been wrapped in sellophane a few times, I really started to sweat when the ball gag and barbed wire appeared.................


Sorry about that Doug... My special love potion did make your nightmares go away though... :becky:


----------



## labrat (Apr 8, 2008)

"My youv'e got a purty mouth......Squeal like a pig boy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:becky::becky::becky:

Can anyone hear a Banjo being played ????

Reminds me of the high rise tower block we used to live in in Wolverhampton full of Adams Family rejects and 'chromosoneally challenged' individuals


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Keep seeing these advertised all over the show... i imagine that people would be quite impressed with the claims they make.. be intrigued to know how you have found them.


----------



## corby1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm gunn a try these a couple of times a week!

I drink a lot of water so hydration should not be a problem....but I'm also changing my life in a big way so the results might seems better than they actually are!

I'll update shortly!


----------

